# any HP printers that can take dye sublimation ink?



## jas

*Re: Targeting local customers and in person transactions: is it worth having an ecommerce site?*

Hi guys! i'm battling with getting the epson c88 (c88+) printer. Are there any other options (esp. HP printers) that can take the sublimation ink?


----------



## debz1959

I don't think so....

But the C88 is only about $75! And pre-filled cartridges are only sold for the epsons.


----------



## charles95405

Only epson printers...c88+, 1280, 1400, 1800, 4800 do sublimation inks. I used a c80 for a couple of years and it worked well...I now use a 1400 with bulk artainium system.
I think some use laser jets with special toners but I have no experience with them nor do I know the cost factors


----------



## BigBear

*Re: Targeting local customers and in person transactions: is it worth having an ecommerce site?*



jas said:


> Hi guys! i'm battling with getting the epson c88 (c88+) printer. Are there any other options (esp. HP printers) that can take the sublimation ink?


Greetings,

The specific Epson printers mentioned in a previous post are the only suitable desktop printers. HP, specifically, will not work.

You could work with a dealer that would send you the printer also, but it will have to be 110v (I don't remember if Ghana is 220v or 110v). That still shouldn't present a problem, because you can use a step-down transformer, if needed.

If you decide to begin, get as much as you can afford on the same shipment (especially sublimation paper). Freight is bad enough as it is, without buying a few hundred sheets of paper for small reorders.

No matter, freight will still probably give you "sticker shock". You might consider contacting a freight forwarder (Miami, FL) is full of them and you might save a bit of money.

Plan on buying a bulk ink system. Considering freight, cartridges are just not practical.

In selecting an ink vendor, plan on communicating with them enough to get a feel for their attitudes. Everyone needs help and support from time to time and some problems can only be solved by your supplier.

One last tip. Be very focused on what you are wanting to produce and line up reliable sources. This will be critical to your success.

I have one customer in Ghana and I think he has to import everything that he sublimates except for some polyester items that he has made locally.

Good Luck!


----------



## Bringselpup

Someone does make a system for HP laserjets, if I remember correctly it was 4000 series I think but the problem with HP is the way the image gets put onto the paper. They use some sort of magnetic process and it is unsuitable for anything but things like awards plaques. The quality is in no way good enough for textile.


----------



## BigBear

Bringselpup said:


> Someone does make a system for HP laserjets, if I remember correctly it was 4000 series I think but the problem with HP is the way the image gets put onto the paper. They use some sort of magnetic process and it is unsuitable for anything but things like awards plaques. The quality is in no way good enough for textile.


You are correct, although cartridges are made for many HP printers, in addition to the HP 4000 and 4050.

Those type of cartridges (using magnetic toner) are extensively used in the Awards business because of it's ability to produce very deep opaque blacks (or color in the case of the HP 4500/4550) on the gold and silver metal used in the business.

The very properties that make them superior for gold and silver metal decorating, make them very difficult to use on anything white. We always suggest sublimation inks for "whites".


----------



## BCGal

hi, Could please update a list of which would work now. Having a hard time finding affordable as an artistcreative but entering sub as a hobbyest. There are so many printers out there. Inboxing with any suggestions would be an awesome help. Thanks.


----------

